

Jim Buck, Who Made Walking Dogs a Job, Dies at 81 - dpapathanasiou
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/07/13/nyregion/jim-buck-made-walking-dogs-a-job-dies-at-81.html

======
dpapathanasiou
This is an interesting contrast to the recent Salon article about how
TaskRabbit, etc., and their effects on the economy.

